# A Quick 'Industry Discussion' Forum FAQ



## martygreene (Aug 19, 2006)

An extensive FAQ by Ms. Mary Erickson, professional makeup artist to San Diego/Los Angeles, CA.http://www.themakeupartist.com/portfolios/qa.php (a true must-read)​
A forum primarily for makeup artists, hairstylists, and fashion stylists around the world. Other entertainment industry types, such as models, actors, photographers, producers, art directors, etc are encouraged to join. A great place to learn, talk with other industry folk, and get critiques on your most recent shoots. Run by EmElle.http://www.makeupartistchat.com​
Do I need a license to do makeup for [insert venue/job here]? Where can I get more information on/recieve a license?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44203
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44198​
Do other cosmetic companies have industry professional discounts? What/Who are they?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47720​
What happens at a MAC demo and/or interview?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=30463
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=40806​
I'm interested in doing bridal makeup, what advice do you have for me?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51992 (general)
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57160 (pricing)​
Suggestions for foundations/products for my kit? What is in your kit?http://madenyc.com/artistchoice.html
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43400
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49528
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45268
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42937​
Do I need to go to school to be a makeup artist? What do you think of these schools?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44712
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46395
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46106
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45852​
Where can I find seminars, programmes, and classes for makeup artists and aspiring makeup artists?http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63125​


----------

